
Bitcoin Has Lost Steam. But Criminals Still Love It - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/28/technology/bitcoin-black-market.html
======
sarcasmatwork
What a horrible heading that is not accurate. Lost steam? It's over 9K at the
moment... Criminals still use USD, whats the point?

